# Changing password



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Would it be possible for a mod to have a look at my account? I want to change my password, but can't remember it! I've applied for a link to change it to be sent to my email address a number of times but it hasn't come through. Thanks.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

Your password is something like: dontfvckwitmydaughter


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

bump


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If you use the contact us link at the bottom of the page then Katy will get an email and she'll sort it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I remembered it in the end Lorian. Thanks anyway.


----------

